# MILWAUKEE WISCONSIN CUSTOM INTERIOR SHOP



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

*www.gutemgoodint1.com

HAVEN'T BEEN TO SHOP PERSONALLY BUT HERD THEY DO THE BEST WORK AROUND!!!!
























































*


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Herd good things about this place also


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

pitbull166 said:


> Herd good things about this place also


thinkin about bringin my 78 sedan out there and see whats hes about.....believe he quoted 1,300-1,700 depending on material of course


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm taking my 83 Caddi Coupe to him with out a doubt!!!!


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

pitbull166 said:


> I'm taking my 83 Caddi Coupe to him with out a doubt!!!!


hell yeah....coupe a lil cheaper ta do up too


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dropped off my Coupe, Saturday! Cant wait to see what Jb does with it!


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

hell yeah...you should post pics when its finished.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

kreeperz said:


> hell yeah...you should post pics when its finished.


X2. Looking to get some seats done so and mil-town just down the road.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

posting pics fosho!!


----------



## juanmilw (Oct 16, 2010)

I GOT A GUY IN MILWAUKEE HELLA GOOD AND WAY CHEAPER.......................FACEBOOK HIM EXCLUSIVECUSTOMS INTERIORS


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

juanmilw said:


> I GOT A GUY IN MILWAUKEE HELLA GOOD AND WAY CHEAPER.......................FACEBOOK HIM EXCLUSIVECUSTOMS INTERIORS


That's Brandon that owns exclusive. He told me that JB was the best in his area, he gave JB at Gutum much respect!! He said JB has been the interior man in Milwaukee fout Brandon is str 8 years..


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

give Reyes Customs a call....gerardo and mauricio do some real good work


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

sebas65impalass said:


> give Reyes Customs a call....gerardo and mauricio do some real good work


Gera is the Shit!!! He did three Tops for me and probaly 8 of my club members cars.. He's doing the panels and sounds in my Trunk! Only thing about Gera he's so good there's a waiting list..LOL


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

All good information....would of never know these guys were around


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll show the whole interior later, just a lil preview! JB did his thang..


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

pitbull166 said:


> I'll show the whole interior later, just a lil preview! JB did his thang..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

